# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Kampanja ASUIBI - B1 plakati u VRTICIMA - ZG-OS-RI-PU-ZD-ST

## Mukica

Uz nesebicnu podrsku tvrtke B1 PLAKATI kojoj i ovim putem zahvaljujemo sto se ukljucila u kampanju, veselimo se sto vas mozemo obavijestiti u kojim sve vrticima sirom RH mozete pronaci plakate B1 formata

Ukupno 138 plakata od cega 80 kom Zagrebu, 11 u Osijeku, 17 u Rijeci, 5 u Puli, 19 u Splitu i 6 u Zadru

*Zagreb - 80 kom*

 BAJKA 1	Zorkovačka 8	ulaz
 BAJKA 2	Humska bb	ulaz
 BAJKA 3	Opatijski trg 9	ulaz
 BAJKA 4	Selska	ulaz
BOTINEC	Zlatarevo zlato 67	ulaz desno
BUDUĆNOST	Mihanovićeva 30	ulaz stepenice
BUDUĆNOST	Mihanovićeva 30	ulaz 
CICIBAN 1 (V. Gorica)	Vladimira Vidrića 2	I kat desno
CICIBAN 1 (V. Gorica)	Vladimira Vidrića 2	ulaz desno
CICIBAN 2 (V. Gorica)	S. Kolara 39	ulaz
CICIBAN 3 (V. Gorica)	Kralja S. Tomaševića 17c	des. stepenice
CICIBAN 4 (V. Gorica)	Koprivnička 2	ulaz lijevo
CVRČAK 1	Turopoljska 29	zgr.iza ulaz
CVRČAK 1	Turopoljska 29	prva zgr.ulaz
CVRČAK 2	Zapoljska 34	I kat desno
CVRČAK 3	K.Š.Đalskog 29a	ulaz desno
CVRČAK 4	Vukomerac 43	ulaz
ISKRICA	Kruge bb	ulaz
JABUKA 1	Trnava bb	ulaz lijevo
JABUKA 2	Aleja lipa 1 f	ulaz lijevo
JARUN 1	M. Pušteka 14	Ulaz
JARUN 1	M. Pušteka 14	drugi ulaz
JARUN 2	Pandakovićeva 5 	Ulaz
KOLIBRI 1	Ruščenica b.b.	ulaz desno
KOLIBRI 2	Miroševečka cesta b.b.	ulaz
MAKSIMIR 1	Al.Antuna Augustinčića 4	ulaz (stražnji)
MALEŠNICA 1	Ante Topić Mimare 34	ulaz
MALEŠNICA 2	Trg I. Kukuljevića 4	stepenice
MALI PRINC 1	Laščinska 17	hodnik ravno
MALI PRINC 2	Kozjak bb	ravno hodnik
MALI PRINC 3	Jordanovac 23	stepenice
MEDVEŠČAK	Vočarska bb	stepenice
MILANA SACHSA	Milana Sachsa 5	priz/I kat
PČELICA	Josipa Hama 2	ulaz
PETAR PAN 1	Španovićeva 18	ulaz
PETAR PAN 2	Kuniščak 7	ulaz desno
POLETARAC	Vile Velebita 18	Ulaz lijevo
POLETARAC	Vile Velebita 18	I kat
RADOST	Ljubijska bb	ulaz step.
RADOST	Ljubijska bb	desno hol 
REMETINEC 1	Remetinečki gaj 25	ulaz iz dvorišta
REMETINEC 2	Nehruov trg 34a	ulaz
SESVETE 1	Ive Tjardovića 9	ulaz
SESVETE 2	Potočnica bb-Brestje	stepenice lijevo
SOPOT 1	Viktora Kovačića 18c	ulaz
SOPOT 2	Ostrogovićeva 9	ulaz
SREDNJACI 1,	V. Filakovca 2 (Srednjaci)	ulaz ravno desno
SREDNJACI 2, kod izmjene pl. Javiti se u tajništvo!!!	 II Loparska 11	donji ulaz lijevo
ŠUMSKA JAGODA 	Sv. Duh 75	Ulaz
ŠUMSKA JAGODA 	Sv. Duh 58 	lijevo
TRATINČICA	Ul. Sv. Mateja 131	stepenice
TRAVNO 1	Al. Božidara Magovca 10	lijevi ulaz
TRAVNO 1	Al. Božidara Magovca 10	desni ulaz
TRAVNO 2	Al. Božidara Magovca 105	lijevi ulaz
TRAVNO 2	Al. Božidara Magovca 105	desni ulaz
TRAVNO 3	Kopernikova 2	ulaz lijevo
TRAVNO 3	Kopernikova 2	ulaz desno
TRNORUŽICA 1	Rusanova 11	ravno hodnik
TRNORUŽICA 2	Ferde Livadića 25	ulaz lijevo
TRNSKO	Trnsko 19	hodnik
UTRINA 2	Balotin prilaz bb	Ulaz desno
UTRINA 2	Balotin prilaz bb	Ulaz lijevo
VELIKA GORICA 1	J. Pucekovića 2	ulaz
VELIKA GORICA 2	Kurilovečka 3	lijevo hol
VLADIMIR NAZOR 2	Otona Župančića 1	ulaz
VRAPČE 1	Nikole Gorjanskog 7	ravno desno
VRAPČE 2	S. Vilova bb	ulaz
VRAPČE 3	Kerest. Žrtava 13	ulaz lijevo
VRAPČE 4	M. Gračanina bb	ulaz
VRBIK 1	Gagarinov put bb	ulaz
VRBIK 2	Prisavlje 4	Ulaz desno
VRBIK 3	Ul. Fausta Vrančića bb	ulaz
ZAPRUĐE 1	Baburićina 11	hodnik lijevo
ZAPRUĐE 2	Vankina 12	hodnik ravno
ZAPRUĐE 2	Vankina 12	hodnik ravno
ZRNO 1	Kozari bok, IX odvojak 13	Ulaz lijevo
ZRNO 2	Petruševec	Ulaz
ZVONČIĆ 1	Hanamanova bb	lijevo ravno
ZVONČIĆ 2	Drvinje 116	ulaz
ZVONČIĆ 3	Voltino 48	ravno

*Osijek - 11 kom*

JELENKO	Bele Bartoka 57	ulaz
JOSIPOVAC	Josipovac	ulaz
LATICA	Vij.A.Cesarca 15	ravno lijevo
MASLAČAK	Veleluška b.b.	ulaz
NEVIČICA	Opatijska 68	ravno lijevo
PČELICA	Gacka 1a	ulaz desno 
POTOČNICA	I. Kršnjavog 29	lijevo lijevo
SJENČICA	Sjenjak 8,	ulaz ravno
STRIBOR	Vij.I.Meštrovića 7a	ulaz lijevo
SUNČICA	Kolodvorska 23	ulaz
ZVONČIĆ	Čepin, školska 2 	ulaz ravno

*Rijeka - 17 kom*

DRENOVA	Drenova b.b.	
ĐURĐICE	Marohničeva 12	ulaz
GARDELIN	Zvonimirova 58	
KRIJESNICA	Bujska 17	
KRNJEVO	Karasova 4	
KVARNER	Kalvarija 1	ulaz
MAESTRAL	Kozala b.b.	
MIRTA	Pulska 19	
MORČIĆ	Braće Stipčić b.b.	ulaz
OBLAČIĆ	Obitelj Sušanj 9	
PODMURVICE	Cavtatska b.b.	
POTOK	Josipa Završnika 3	ulaz
RASTOČINE	Rastočine b.b.	ulaz
TURNIĆ	Antuna Kosića Rika 7	
VEŽICA	Kvaternikova 37	ulaz
VIDRICE	Vlade Četkovića 1	ulaz ravno
ZAMET	I.Č.Beli 9a	

*Pula - 5 kom*

Izvor	Kamenjak 6	gl.ulaz ljevo
Izvor	Kamenjak 6	drugi ulaz
Latica	Krležina 41	ulaz
Montezaro	Monte 1	ulaz
Veruda	Banovčeva bb	ulaz

*Split - 19 kom*

ADRIANA	Kliška b.b.	ulaz
GARIFUL	Dovrska b.b.	
KAŠTELET	T.P.Marovića 4	
KORALJ	Put Skalica 11a	
LATICA	Vitezovićeva 5	
MALA SIRENA 	Kneza Višeslava 30	ulaz
MANDALINA	Put Sv. Mande 11	
MARGARITELA	Kamen - Šine b.b.	
MIMOZA	Gospinica 21a	
MORE	Šimičeva 16	
NEVEN	K.Sućurac,Ul.Kr.Tomislava27	
PETAR PAN	Getaldićeva b.b.	
POPAJ	Benkovačka 2	
RUSULICA	Stepinčeva 73	
RUZMARIN	Ljubičeva b.b.	
SREĆICA	Hercegovačka 22	
TAMARIS	K.Gomilica,Ob.Kr.Tomislava51	
TREŠNJICA	K.Lukšić,Šoulavy 21	
VESELI PATULJCI	Kupreška 90

*Zadar - 6 kom*

JAZINE	Obala K. Branimira	stepenice
MASLAČAK	A. Starčevića 23 (bulevar)	ulaz
PČELICA	Nikole Tesle	desni ulaz
RADOST	I. Meštrovića b.b.	ulaz
SUNCE	A. Starčevića b.b.(bulevar)	ulaz
VOŠTARNICA	Put Murata	lijevo

----------


## Ancica

:D

----------


## Juroslav

jesu to oni birali u koje će vrtiće staviti?

našeg nema na listi   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

da oni su birali
to je donacija i izuzetno smo zahvalini tvrtci B1 PLAKATI na ovome   :Smile:   :Love:  

juroslav 
i svi ostali koji ste tuzni sto vaseg vrtica nema na popisu

imamo rjesenje za to, a to su plakati B2 formata (nesto manji) koje cete zajedno s letcima moci preuzeti u rodi i odnjeti u svoj vrtic

----------


## Juroslav

hoće ih biti spremnih za tjedan dana (na onoj akciji sa zakladom AR)?

----------


## Mukica

oce

----------


## paci

u našem vrtiću je to nužno potrebno jer sam primjetila da mnogi  ne koriste sjedalice. 

hoće li biti plakatića već ovaj tjedan? ili barem letaka?

----------


## maxovamama

Jel možemo dobiti za Karlovac?

----------


## Mukica

ofkors maxovamama
al najbolje ti je da se dogovoris s Matildom ili Honey

----------


## Inesica

*za vrtiće grada Zagreba nemojte brinuti. sa gradom smo dogovorili da će oni polijepiti plakate B2 formata po svim vrtićima u Zagrebu (uključujući i privatne)* :D  :D 

za ostatk Hrvatske biti će nam dobro došla vaša pomoć ali pričekajte da vam se jave članice iz podružnica.
možete se slobodno pobrojavati i veseliti

----------


## Mukica

pod npr. grad zagreb ne spada ni samobor ni sveta nedelja
ja cu trebat pomoc oko distribucije po vrticima na tom podrucju

----------


## bajkica

mi smo u vrticu Bajka (humska) i ja nisam primjetila plakat  :?

----------


## mama courage

> *za vrtiće grada Zagreba nemojte brinuti. sa gradom smo dogovorili da će oni polijepiti plakate B2 formata po svim vrtićima u Zagrebu (uključujući i privatne)* :D  :D 
> 
> za ostatk Hrvatske biti će nam dobro došla vaša pomoć ali pričekajte da vam se jave članice iz podružnica.
> možete se slobodno pobrojavati i veseliti


ovo je divna vijest  :D jer ja sam se već htjela pribilježit za sam zagreb (odavno čekam), al vidim da je to grad preuzeo umjesto mene. super!   :Heart:  još samo da sredite/sredimo sigurnost u autobusima i našoj sreći nema kraja.  :D

----------


## Ancica

> mi smo u vrticu Bajka (humska) i ja nisam primjetila plakat  :?


Nisu jos. Bit ce vrlo skoro.

----------


## apricot

> još samo da sredite/sredimo sigurnost u autobusima i našoj sreći nema kraja.  :D


ne treba ti Roda za to: od 1.1. 2008. je ta obaveza ušla u Zakon.
Na svakome od nas je da ravnatelje podsjetimo na to prije svakog vrtićkog/školskog izleta.

ako si na te autobuse mislila.

----------


## spooky

Ja sam ih već upozorila, ali u Hrvatskoj skoro pa i nema autobusa koji zadovoljavaju uvjete :/

----------


## marta

Jeste kontaktirali sibenske gradske vrtice?

----------


## Mukica

Mislim da nismo jer u Sibeniku bas i nemamo aktivnih clanova.
Za gradove poput Šibenika i sl. racunamo na volnterski angazman  forumasa i forumsacica.  :Trep trep:   :Trep trep:

----------


## bajkica

> bajkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi smo u vrticu Bajka (humska) i ja nisam primjetila plakat  :?
> 
> 
> Nisu jos. Bit ce vrlo skoro.


super, nadam se da ce imati efekta, bas sam jucer vidjela kako jedan tata uredno dvoje djece "trpa" u auto bez sjedalice    :Mad:

----------


## mama courage

> ako si na te autobuse mislila.


jesam. ok. onda trebaju roditelji reagirati. nema frke.

----------


## apricot

pa da...
Roda jest sudjelovala u intervencijama u Zakon, ali ne možemo kontrolirati svaki pojedinačni vrtić.
sad je to na nama - roditeljima   :Wink:

----------


## marta

Sljedeci tjedan ce plakati, iskreno se nadam, osvanut i u sibenskim gradskim vrticima.  :Smile:

----------


## Ria

Našeg zagrebačkog vrtića vidim nema na popisu, niti sam primjetila plakate.

----------


## Imga

a naš je vrtić na popisu, ali svejedno nema plakata

----------


## Mukica

ja sam totalno razocarana s nasim vrticem jer su:

1. zaljepili samo jedan plakat od 3 (a IMA mjesta, nije da nemaju kud, samo da hoce)

2. stavili su ga na najmanje uocljivo mjesto u cijelom vrticu, iza staklenih vrata koju su neprekidno otvorena i moras fakat lupit nosom u njega da bi ga vidio (plakat lane klingor i zaka houdeka se postavi na ulazna vrata tj. dobije bolji polozaj od ovog  :Crying or Very sad:  )

3. letke su ostavili na ormaricu i kad sam popodne dosla bili su skroz raskupusani, a ja sam si nekako zamislila da ce ih odgajateljice dat u ruku svakom roditelju kad dodje po dijete

ono... bas koma i bas zalosno 
totalno sam razocarana  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ancica

Si pricala s ravnatelj(ic)om?

----------


## Mukica

nisam  :/ 
ne stignem ili zaboravim, a i glupo mi je, osjecala bi se ko tuzibaba

osim toga - napisala sam ovdje   :Grin: 
i zaljepila plakate po svim oglasnim plocama oko naseg vrtica

----------


## marta

Jutros je MM isao u vrtic na sastanak umjesto mene. Udarila sam palac na nozi koji je potom natekao, pa ne mogu voziti, a i hodam prilicno cudno. Uglavnom, plakate i letke ce ovaj tjedan podijeliti po vrticima i jaslicama. 

Pitali su i imate li jos onih starijih brosura o autosjedalicama (valjda je koja dosla iz rodilista i k njima u vrtic). 

Mukice, sad mozes i naslov editirati.   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

danas u 12'16 sam poljubila rodina vrata. a maksuz dosla, una po ulice parkirala, upalila sva 4 svijetla, nosim čokoladu da zamijenim ju za plakat, jer vidim da na nasem vrtickim vratima ih nema. al nema nikoga ni u rodi. bit će valjda za nekih desetak dana....   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

uvijek moraš nazvati prije no što dođeš  :/ 
ponekad je toliko vanuredskih obaveza, da svi moramo uskakati...

----------


## Dingač

Ja bih rado uključila naš vrtić (djelatnica sam- oće reć teta  :Wink:  iz Orebića, kako bi mogli ostvariti suradnju?

----------


## Dingač

Ja bih rado uključila naš vrtić (djelatnica sam- oće reć teta  :Wink:  iz Orebića, kako bi mogli ostvariti suradnju?

----------


## Dingač

Ja bih rado uključila naš vrtić (djelatnica sam- oće reć teta  :Wink:  iz Orebića, kako bi mogli ostvariti suradnju?

----------


## Dingač

Žao mi je što je post otišao tliko puta!  :Embarassed:

----------


## mama courage

> uvijek moraš nazvati prije no što dođeš  :/ 
> ponekad je toliko vanuredskih obaveza, da svi moramo uskakati...


ma znam da je krivica do mene. vraćala sam se iz grada, pa napravila mali obilazak do vas. nema frke. bit će dana za megdana.

----------


## Mukica

> Ja bih rado uključila naš vrtić (djelatnica sam- oće reć teta  iz Orebića, kako bi mogli ostvariti suradnju?


daj se molim te javi zrinki na pdfu Splitske podruznice http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...477813#1477813

----------


## Loryblue

smije li taj plakat prijeći granicu RH?
odnosno "osvanit" u županiji koja graniči sa splitsko-dalmatinskom ali u drugoj državi?

ovdje je stanje po pitanju autosjedalica, savjesti roditelja, ali i policije ravno nuli u minusu.


aj za detalje pošaljem pp

----------


## mirje

> Dingač prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih rado uključila naš vrtić (djelatnica sam- oće reć teta  iz Orebića, kako bi mogli ostvariti suradnju?
> 
> 
> daj se molim te javi zrinki na pdfu Splitske podruznice http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...477813#1477813


  :Bye:

----------


## Sanja

U našem vrtiću još ništa od plakata. :/

----------


## petarpan

U Iskrici bio i nestao negdje sa četvrtka na petak. Skupa sa lecima...Sve su pomeli...  :Sad:

----------


## Dingač

Od jutros naš vrtić ima na najuočljivijem mjestu postavljen plakat  :D 
I ostali vrtići danas dobijaju danas svoje  :D

----------


## Ancica

Dingac, jel bi mogla uslikat plakat i poslat mi ga na mejl?

----------


## marta

U sibenskim gradskim vrticima plakati su na uocljivim mjestima vec neko vrijeme!   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

super :D 
hvala marta   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

super :D 
hvala marta   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## petarpan

> U Iskrici bio i nestao negdje sa četvrtka na petak. Skupa sa lecima...Sve su pomeli...


ali je zato niknuo, i to na posebno istaknutom mjestu plakat za **** dane mama, beba i trudnica   :Evil or Very Mad:  

jer to nam je, naravno,važnije od sigurnosti djece   :Mad:

----------


## tetana

I naš vrtić je zainteresiran za plakate. Na žalost koliko vidim u Puli su plakate dobili samo "centralni" državni vrtići.Mi smo mali privatni i željni potaknuti roditelje da im stolice u autu ne služe samo za "ukras".

----------


## litala

tetana, imas pp  :Smile:

----------


## tetana

I mi smo dobili plakat :D . Hvala! Plakat je postavljen kod vrata tako da ga svi doobro vide.

----------


## bubimira

Imate još tih plakata?

Mogla bih ja ovdje u ova naša tri vrtića odnjeti plakate.

----------

